# What a morning!



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I took my grandson, Lyndon out in the boat today to go fishing on Hyrum Dam. No problems starting, but after I got to the other side of the lake,the motor overheated and died. :evil: Tried the trolling motor next, and no problems starting, but wouldn't slip into gear. :evil: Sheared off cotter pin? Had to paddle back in. :evil: :evil: Took the boat to the shop to get looked at. What a bummer of a morning! And NO, NO PICS! **O** **O**


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry that does suck! At least it happened early season so you won't have to wait 4-5 weeks to get it back.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

ARGH!!! Sorry to hear about you're motor problems dunn_gary. I'm sure you'll all but make it up to your Grandson without-a-doubt. There's a whole lot of soft water left for you to enjoy with your Grandson. At least Hyrum isn't that large...but paddeling back in most likely SUCKED. But you weren't on Lake Powell or Willard. I know it sucks for today...but keep it all in prespective... if you know what I mean...there's a whole lot of season left..  

Did you try running by Lee's right up the street?

We wimped out today and without a doubt plan on the soft water shake down cruise tomorrow hoping for no issues. Had the pre-season done... 

Looking forward to a follow-up report where your Grandson out fishes you...:wink: :wink:


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a B.O.A.T. it sits behind my house, it is a nice for its age 1978 Reinell 21 foot cuddy. Pushed a rocker arm stud up out of the head. My B.O.A.T. stands for Bust Out Another Thousand!!!!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Did you try running by Lee's right up the street?


 Yeah. I took it right to him. I know there's a lot of time left, but it was just frustrating. The last time I had it out last fall was the evening before my son passed away. He and I were on Willard, and everything ran like a charm. We even caught a few fish. So my last memory of he and I being together was a fishing trip. And yes, we caught a few wiper. They tasted especially good!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Got my boat back today.  No chance to try it out yet, but the guys at Lee's Marine who worked on it say it's running like a charm. I hope so, cause I'm still a bit sore from all that rowing! The good thing was, it wasn't as bad as I thought it might be and only cost about $450 to fix. Could have been much worse. :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> Got my boat back today.


Great glad you got the boat back in reasonable time!!! What did they find wrong if you don't mind me asking???

Look'n forward to the reports on how you're grandson slayed them fish dunn_gary... :wink: :wink:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> dunn_gary said:
> 
> 
> > Got my boat back today.
> ...


The trolling motor just had a shear pin shear off, and the big motor had a water pump meltdown, so it had to be replaced. Had them replaced spark plugs while they were at it.


----------

